# Pas de man pour MacPorts



## bilbitlehobbo (14 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, 

j'ai installé MacPorts récemment, avec le pkg téléchargé sur le site (version 1.4.0).

Il fonctionne bien, sauf lorsque je veux afficher le manuel (man port), il répond 
"No manual entry for port".

J'ai vérifié dans le dossier opt/local/man, il y a des fichiers port.1, port.conf , etc...

Ai-je omis une manip' ?

Merci


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juillet 2007)

bilbitlehobbo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai installé MacPorts récemment, avec le pkg téléchargé sur le site (version 1.4.0).
> 
> ...


Est ce que tu as ajout&#233; /opt/local/man au manpath ?


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Est ce que tu as ajout&#233; /opt/local/man au manpath ?


j'ai oubli&#233; de dire comment faire au cas o&#249; :
&#233;diter le fichier /usr/share/misc/man.conf

trouver les ligne de la forme
MANPATH_MAP		path_element	manpath_element

Et ajouter celle l&#224; :
MANPATH_MAP	/opt/local/bin			/opt/local/share/man


----------

